# what makes me fart so much



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

hi folks just started base training for this year and use high5 energy drink when riding and recovery drink when i get home and again this year i'm getting a dose of the farts , i'm assuming it's the recovery drink thats causing it,any help would be great to sort out this problem thanks.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

whey protein in the recovery drink.

it does it to me too (not that specific drink, but whey protein in general). they get pretty unbearable.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I find most of the energy drinks I take do that to me. 
I use Nuun tablets. It's recovery without most of the other crap. They've worked pretty well. 
For protein I usually take IsoFlex which is pretty much pure protein and it doesn't seem to make me sooooo....flatulent 
Keep experimenting and you'll find something.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Switch recovery drink up for chocolate milk and see if it helps. Could also be you're eating/drinking too quickly during/after your workouts, and swallowing a lot of air.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My protein shakes would get very foamy when I put them in the blender. Switched to chocolate milk. No problems.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

joker said:


> hi folks just started base training for this year and use high5 energy drink when riding and recovery drink when i get home and again this year i'm getting a dose of the farts , i'm assuming it's the recovery drink thats causing it,any help would be great to sort out this problem thanks.



Problem?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you tried actual food?
I try to stay off the liquid diet for another 70 years or so but that is just me


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks for the replies folks i'll switch to chocolate milk and food and see if this helps ,thanks.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

spade2you said:


> My protein shakes would get very foamy when I put them in the blender. Switched to chocolate milk. No problems.


I can't get my chocolate milk to *not* be frothy. Of course, I use a martini shaker. Even the "spoon" method gets it all frothy.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Change to mixed protein shakes, a combination of casein, whey and egg proteins. Pure whey protein is horrible stuff.


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Swish said:


> Change to mixed protein shakes, a combination of casein, whey and egg proteins. Pure whey protein is horrible stuff.


Why?.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Hey Joker, are you lactose intolerant? If you are, you will want to be careful with whey because it can affect you.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

lactose intolerant , iv'e no idea , how would i know ? i drink skimmed milk with my coffee and muslie and have been using skimmed milk with my recovery shakes .


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I had a suspicion but my doctor confirmed it. For me, milk and any by-product (i.e., whey) causes gas. I started cutting out those foods and started feeling better. If milk causes gas then you maybe lactose intolerant.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks joe , i'll see how i get on without the whey , and if i still have flatulence then i'll go see the doctor, 

will my body still recover ,without the recovery drinks ?or without milk ?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

joker said:


> will my body still recover ,without the recovery drinks ?or without milk ?


No,
before recovery drinks were invented it was not uncommon that cyclists just never regained their strength after long rides. There are in fact whole retirement homes in Belgium with these burnouts. 
Recovery drinks are not something unique or special, you can get exactly the same basic nutrition building blocks through regular food.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Using those drinks has me causing people to think something has died. (Yes, that specific phrase was used one time). 

no idea what the bacteria were feeding on. But to say the result was foul is to say skunk spray has a beautiful, relaxing scent. 

BTW, lactose is a milk sugar. Whey and casein are the proteins in milk.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

hi folks just an update, i've stopped takeing the recovery drinks and started drinking smoothies when i get home with a sandwich and i'm not farting as much, i'm still takeing 1 bottle of high5 4-1 energy drink when i'm out. 

whats peoples thoughts on coke the full fat sugar drink ( not the type people snort up their noses)while out on a ride ? i notice some tdf riders drink it mid race .

also will creatine make me stronger will it cause me to fart ,will it make me gain weight???


----------



## FLFlyer (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm lactose intolerant and have a minor case of IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), so whey and milk are a no go. In addition I've found through much experimentation (and pain) that any drink mixes or gels that contain maltodextrin give me serious gas and cramps. Cytomax and Gu and many others use maltodextrin as a main ingredient. I now use Accelerade for a riding drink, Clif Shot blok chews, and Clif Shot recovery drink and don't have any issues. Don't care much for the Clif Shot electrolyte drink or the Clif Shot mango/orange flavored recovery drink - the french vanilla is tasty though. The chews are real handy to eat while riding - i just cut the end off before the ride and then just slide them out into my mouth one at a time. Taste good and seemingly work real well.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm a little concerned I might be lactose or gluten intolerant... and it gives me serious gas. I can't imagine giving up either of those types of products (at least not just to avoid farting), so I just am grateful I have a private office and a nearby bathroom. :/


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

joker said:


> whats peoples thoughts on coke the full fat sugar drink ( not the type people snort up their noses)while out on a ride ? i notice some tdf riders drink it mid race .


Each to their own. I'd merely assume that people drinking Coke with a positive outcome is possibly due to it making them feel full. I personally don't get along with Coke as that syrupy texture just sits and accumulates saliva in my mouth until I rinse and blow water like a whale. Same goes with regular Gatorade and Powerade.

But for those "Diet" and "Lo-Cal/Carb" variants of sodas and energy drinks, I don't have that syrupy issue. However, I'm lost to what good they're doing compared to water during a ride in particular. 

So as far as that stuff goes, I only drink Rockstar: Recovery. It still doesn't help, but it's not carbonated, 20kcal per can, sold at Costco, the can looks cool, and mainly I find it tasty. It's my choice of drink when I'm "tired" of water. Actual recovery is with some milk - no mix-ins for now because of a nightmare of a train ride I had after puking it out.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Try chocolate soy-milk. It has 23g protien per serving and doesn't give you gas if you're lactose intolerant. I use it on my cereal in the morning as well. Chocolate special K -


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

This thread is getting off track.
Less artsy...MORE FARTSY!!!


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks folks , i've had to stop takeing my high5 4-1 energy drink ,i'm still farting like a skunk ,i think it may be the whey protien and the maltodextrin thats doing it , i'm going to change to gateorade to see how this goes , if it still persists i'll switch milk to soya milk .


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The protein as mentioned by everyone else. Also I've noticed that after a lot of cycling my body acts strangely when it comes to digestion as well.

I'm guessing that when you're working out really hard for extended periods of time your digestion systems pretty much shut down. Then it takes a bit for them to kick back in. During those times of decreased production I wonder if the body builds up stores of gas?


----------

